# Rat Merchandise



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Heres a list of websites that sell rat merchandise. If you have a site or know of a good one you want added PM an MOD. If you find out any of these sites are no longer in service let an MOD know so we can remove it from the list.


*Art*

*http://www.myspace.com/for.the.love.of.art*
based on *OBO.* can *request scenes including rats*!

http://www.parisvaughn.com/
pet portrait business


*Hammocks, homes, etc*

http://www.chelseyscozies.com 
a good site for hammocks

http://www.justforfuzzies.com/
hammocks, sleep-in hammocks, sleep sacks, hanging cubes(specialty cubes have hidden bottom pockets!), round beds, hanging tubes, and custom ramp/shelf/tray covers for FN cages.

http://www.freewebs.com/jasonsjamboree/index.htm
Site to get really nice hammocks etc has good prices.

http://pamperyourrat.com/memorialornament.aspx
memorial ornament. there are other thing for sale well. 

http://www.freewebs.com/amysstardomehomes/
Star Dome Homes

http://www.kittyscomfies.webs.com/

http://www.freewebs.com/theratstash/


*Gifts*

www.replicaratties.webs.com
cuddle rat replicas-stuffed

http://www.efsterling.com/newsite/exotic_pet/rat_master.html
Jewelry

http://pamperyourrat.com/memorialornament.aspx
memorial ornament. 

http://www.raggyrat.co.uk/products.htm

http://www.raggyrat.co.uk/ratbag/rucksack.htm


*Multiple items*

http://www.acrorats.co.uk/
BRILLIANT for: rat hammocks, toys, bunk-beds (etc.), rat merchandise (books), rat medicine products, houses, cages, rat first aid kits etc. 

http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/index.php
Tons of stuff on here, mostly the same as acrorats minus the medicine products. Its a little more expensive, and it sells for other pets too such as dogs, cats, chinchillas and ferrets. They usually have quite a few good offers on and sell in sets as well as singles.

http://www.ratwarehouse.co.uk/
Another good site. More expensive than the other two cause the shipping is calculated per item rather than as a bulk. Has some good products at some reasonable prices. They even have their own bakery-type section

http://www.mainelyratrescue.org/store/
They have a bit of everything, and some great ideas!
Also benefits a rat rescue!

animalhammies.webs.com
One of our own members site!



*Wheels*

http://www.critterwheels.com
exercise wheels


----------

